# Probleme mit Vektor-Konturlinien (Photoshop / Illustrator CS3)



## FlorianWo (24. März 2008)

Moin allerseits,

meine Schwester, bzw. nun ich, haben ein Problem bei der Vektorisierung von Konturlinien eines Bildes.
Und zwar geht es darum, eine Hand, die einen Spachtel hält, in Photoshop CS3 als Kontur zu vereinfachen und das Ganze vektorisiert in Illustrator CS3 einzufügen.
Ich habe drei JPEGs angehängt, die unser Problem beschreiben.

Zuerst haben wir mit dem Magnetlasso-Werkzeug in Photoshop die Hand und den Spachtel (siehe erstes Bild) freigestellt und dann über "Fläche füllen" und "Kontur füllen" die markierten, pregnanten Teilbereiche mit weiß gefüllt und mit schwarzen Konturlinien versehen (siehe zweites Bild).
Das so erzeugte Pixelbild haben wir dann in Illustrator CS3 mit der neuen Abpausfunktion vektorisiert, allerdings brachte das nicht den gewünschten Erfolg (siehe drittes Bild)!

Von weitem betrachtet stimmen die Konturen zwar, allerdings lässt sich dann erkennen, dass die Kontur zum Teil aus zwei Pfaden besteht (hauptsächlich beim Teil des Spachtels), die parallel und mit Abstand zueinander verlaufen.
Wir wollten gerne nur einen einfachen Pfad, dessen Breite wir dann später in Illustrator durch die Konturstärke anpassen können.
Wie vermeiden wir diese Doppelpfade, gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. woran liegt diese Doppelbeschreibung der schwarzen Linie?

Klar könnten wir das Foto mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug per Hand vektorisieren, aber geht das nicht ggf. automatisiert?
Bei 16 Bildern, die vektorisiert werden sollen, wird mir das doch etwas zu anstrengend und zeitaufwendig ... neben Abiturlernen! ;o)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. März 2008)

Mach es gleich in Illustrator. Ist wirklich schnall nachgezeichnet. Pfade müssen immer geschlossen sein. Also erst den vorderen Teil vom Spachtel, dann den mittleren etc. Nun den Daumen, darüber  die Hand und fertig ist das ganze. Die Pfade überlappen dann aber das unter sieht man ja nicht. Notfalls schiebt man sie richtig untereinander.


Alex


----------

